# ThermoPro TP-08 Probe Issues



## trillo15 (Jan 30, 2018)

Good Evening, 

I purchased the TP-08 on Amazon last summer as an upgrade from the cheap digital thermometers that I had before.  I use my smoker probably about once a week/two weeks.  I have found that I am having repeated probe issues, especially with the smaller BBQ probe, and have had to replace it 3 times, and the meat one once.  Today for example, I was using both probes to monitor my smoker temp while doing ribs, and all of a sudden, the one temp went off by 50F.  Replaced the probe with a spare that I had (last spare I have) and it went back to normal. 

I don't think that I am doing anything that is out side the norm with these probes, but it has been frustrating not being 100% sure if I have an accurate temperature with the frequency of failed probes. 

Does anyone else have this issue with probes?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 30, 2018)

I would test your probes with boiling water and then with ice water. Since it failed on the ribs maybe you got to close to the bone. I'm not familiar with the TP-08, but can it be calibrated?

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm not sure about this, but I don't think the probes are waterproof, so you wouldn't want to get any water at the connection where the probe meets the wire. That would cause them to fail.
Al


----------



## lamar (Jan 30, 2018)

I believe the Thermopro probes are warranted for life.  You might want to give customer service a call.


----------



## tropics (Jan 30, 2018)

Here is alink that may help 
Richie
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/thermopro-intro-post.259973/page-5#post-1732642


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 30, 2018)

trillo15 said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> I purchased the TP-08 on Amazon last summer as an upgrade from the cheap digital thermometers that I had before.  I use my smoker probably about once a week/two weeks.  I have found that I am having repeated probe issues, especially with the smaller BBQ probe, and have had to replace it 3 times, and the meat one once.  Today for example, I was using both probes to monitor my smoker temp while doing ribs, and all of a sudden, the one temp went off by 50F.  Replaced the probe with a spare that I had (last spare I have) and it went back to normal.
> 
> ...


I'm having the same trouble with a TP-20 , but when it's in the meat . Looks like you are talking cab temps , and could have that big of a difference in different spots . 
I check mine with boiling water and ice , reads good . Even use my anova SV and it reads the same as the anova .


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 30, 2018)

Well, crap. I was hoping the ThermoPro probes would be a substantial improvement over the Mav/RediChek/Ivation probes. 

I've tossed two older Mav probes in the last two weeks.  Tried oven drying, keeping inside, etc, but they are off by 45-50F, and I'm only monitoring the chamber. It isn't a placement issue; they are off by that much.  My RiverCountry lid therm exactly matches the oven temp thermometer I place on the grate, so that's my go-to for accuracy.

Doing an overnighter tonight with a pork butt. Might do it old school and not use anything electronic, even my Guru.


----------



## thermopro (Feb 9, 2018)

Wow! Sorry to hear about the difficulties, if you could send me a direct message with your order information (order number), I will pass to our head of customer service and we'll arrange something for you.


----------

